
Ask these 3 Questions before Quitting - billatberlocks
http://[AskThese3QuestionsBeforeQuitting-Berlocks.com-Medium](https://medium.com/@billdinh/ask-these-3-questions-before-giving-up-72bdbb70f763)
======
billatberlocks
Hey, wrote up this article to help our users stay motivated. Hope it helps.

~~~
Ma8ee
The link doesn’t work.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Should be:

[https://medium.com/@billdinh/ask-these-3-questions-before-
gi...](https://medium.com/@billdinh/ask-these-3-questions-before-giving-
up-72bdbb70f763)

